
On the Surfaces of Things: Mathematics and the Realm of Possibility - bstanfield
http://www.hypocritereader.com/59/surfaces-of-things
======
compactmani
This is nice. If this topic is of interest, I highly recommend spending some
time with Do Carmo's differential geometry. Particularly Gauss-Bonnet (pg 264)
as it is possibly the most profound result for surfaces.

[http://www.maths.ed.ac.uk/~aar/papers/docarmo.pdf](http://www.maths.ed.ac.uk/~aar/papers/docarmo.pdf)

~~~
bstanfield
Thank you!

------
bstanfield
Came across this reading The Browser (a site that curates the 6 best links
every day). Worth checking out.
[https://thebrowser.com/](https://thebrowser.com/)

